# Huawei echolife HG520b bridge mode



## drift1998 (Feb 17, 2013)

I am trying to set up my old Huawei echolife HG520b into bridge mode to connect to my sky box and xbox. I am trying to set it up to my thompson plusnet router but the only manuals I can find are for a slightly different series and the settings seem to be different and I can only do some things it says when I set it to routing mode rather than bridge mode. If nobody has the answer, is there some other way of doing it? DD-WRT doesn't seem to support it as far as I can see. I NEED HELP ON THIS MATTER AS I AM LOATHE TO DOSH OUT THE CASH ON A SKY CONNECTOR!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

I believe the router is actually a modem/router.

Are you wishing to bridge wirelessly to the thompson router if so it will have to support wireless bridging not bridging from the internet options.


----------

